# GSG Offers Kiwocol Poly Plus ER Diazo Dual-Cure Emulsion



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG recently added a new Kiwo diazo dual-cure emulsion called KIWOCOL® Poly-Plus ER. This type of emulsion offers better resolution, reduced shrinkage, and improved print definition over a photopolymer. 

Poly-Plus ER is easy to reclaim because it dissolves instantly. It’s ideal for screens cleaned in automatic reclaiming equipment. It stains mesh less than comparable products, which reduces the need for caustic haze removers. 

In addition, it reduces latent images from previous jobs that can appear in subsequent emulsion coatings, or worse, in the next print run.

It has a high solids content of 42% so it builds up quickly on the screen requiring fewer coats to get it to the appropriate thickness. It is an ideal choice for use with inkjet film positives because its tack-free surface does not pull the image off the film. It also has great peel/snap-off characteristic when the screen is on press. 

It offers excellent resolution and exposure latitude making it a good choice for designs with fine detail. It is plastisol, UV, and solvent resistant. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

